# What day does Lyft pay the drivers?



## Bobhopenut

What day dies Lyft pay the their drivers?


----------



## Doodle

Processing on Tuesday and usually hits mt bank account on Wednesday.


----------



## Grace A.

If there is a holiday then don't bank on it until Thursday though (like next week).

Lyft claims that the payday is Friday, but payments begin processing on Tuesday. Some weeks it is delayed until Thursday.


----------

